# Neuer Fernseher kleines Budget



## Sync (5. Januar 2011)

Moin! 
Ich habe es langsam satt fern auf meiner alten RÖHRE zu gucken 
und bin nun auf der Suche nach einer neuen Glotze.
Leider liegt mein Budget knapp bei 450-460eu..vll kann ich noch 10-20eu raushauen aber mehr ist nicht drin.
Ich sitze/liege  meist 3-4m vom Fernseher entfernt, dazu habe ich eine Sehschwäche von -1.00 und trage im Bett keine K-Linsen oder Brille (bild ist halt etwas unscharf, macht mir aber nichts, deswegen aber : je größer, desto schärfer?!)

Ich gucke hauptsächlich analog die üblichen TV-Sender, habe aber vor in der nahen Zukunft einen BR-Player anzuschaffen (oder PC /BR-Laufwerk mit Glotze verbinden)

Meine Röhre hat ist im 4:3 Format und hat deswegen ein sichtbares Bild bei 16:9 (schwarze Ränder unten/oben) von knapp 64cm.Ist ein alter Sony Trinitron  

Beim surfen sind mir folgende TVs ins Auge gefallen:

42" Plasma HD-Ready 389eu exkl. versand
Samsung PS-42C430 - Samsung Plasma TV, HD ready, DVB-T/C| redcoon Deutschland

37" LCD Full-HD 50Hz 391eu exkl. versand
Energeto - 37 LD 450

40" LCD -Full-HD/24p  462eu exkl. versand
101,60cm (40") Toshiba 40LV733G 1920x1080 16:9 450cd/m² 4500:1 8ms HDMI integrierter DVB-C/-T-Tuner (MPEG-4 AVC) (40LV733G) Produktdetailansicht Planet4one GmbH

Zu welchem würdet ihr tendieren?
Ich denke der 42" Plasma hat das beste P/L-Verhältnis bei standart-Fernsehen

Stimmt es, dass man HD-Ready und Full-HD (Blu Ray) bei einer gewissen Distanz nicht unterscheiden kann? Habe schon in Foren Seiten über Seiten gelesen und dort teilen sich die Meinungen.. 
wenn kaum Unterschied bemerkbar, wäre der Plasma doch am besten oder?

danke schonmal fürs lesen und antworten


----------



## slayerdaniel (5. Januar 2011)

Zum Samsung Plasma:
technische Daten :
- 107 cm Bildschirmdiagonale
- HD ready
- Auflösung: 1024 x 768 Pixel (-> MÖCHTEGERN HD READY, bloss nicht kaufen!)
Der Toshiba hat ein sagenhaft schlechtes Kontrastverhältnis wie 4 Jahre alte Mittelkalsse LCD´s. Bild wird sich dann wohl auch auf diesem Niveau bewegen.
Meine beiden LG´s hatten bisher immer äußerst blechernen Ton. Bild war aber immer ok.

Entweder höherwertigeres Modell gebraucht kaufen oder z.B. diesen hier würde ich aktuell nehmen:
Philips 37PFL5405H/12 94 cm LCD-Fernseher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Januar 2011)

Biite tu mir den Gefallen und kauf heutzugage kein HD- Ready mehr 
Schau dir LG LD420 oder LD450 an oder Samsung C530.


----------



## Sync (5. Januar 2011)

Hi!
Danke für eure Meinungen.
Ich werd mal zu Telepoint fahren. Der Philips scheint ja doch sehr günstig zu sein.


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Januar 2011)

Naja Phillips....
Besser als nix aber naja...
Fahr du mal.


----------



## Sync (5. Januar 2011)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Naja Phillips....
> Besser als nix aber naja...
> Fahr du mal.



ich guck nur erstmal und guck mir auch die anderen an auch LG uns Samsung. Wobei ich am schickesten Samsung finde.

Die LG 37 LD 450 ist mir aber preislich wohl am liebsten. Vll steht er dort und ich kann ihn mir angucken


----------



## Wenzman (5. Januar 2011)

Puuh, also wenn du Spielen möchtest sind Phillips Modelle eig nicht zu empfehlen(Pc/Konsole), da Phillips Geräte oft schlieren und der Sound ist fürn A...


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Januar 2011)

Wie gesagt für den Preis TOP sind LG LD420 und LD450 sowie Samsung C530.
Haben halt alle leider keine 100HZ Technologie.


----------



## slayerdaniel (5. Januar 2011)

Lass dich nur bloss nicht von solchem Geblubber beeinflussen wie Philips ist Müll, Sony für die Tonne, LG is best etc
Im Endeffekt musst du selbst die TV´s anschauen. Die Leistungen liegen heutzutage dicht beieinander (abgesehen von solchen Betrugstv´s wie dem Samsung Plasma ganz oben) Da entscheiden eigentlich nur Preis/Design und evtl. Features wie 100 Hz, USB etc
Bei der Bildquali nehmen sich TV´s wie der LE37C530 und 37PFL5405H fast nichts.


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Januar 2011)

Natürlich sind solche Aussagen völliger Mist...
Eine Solche hab ich auch nicht getätigt 
Ich sagte nur Phillips.... Naja...
Wobei es auch den ein oder anderen TV von Phillips gibt der nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## p00nage (5. Januar 2011)

Ja es stimmt das man ab ner gewissen entfernung den unterschied nicht mehr sehen kann, deswegen wäre auch 42" bei bis zu 4m entfernung viel zu klein. bei 3m würde ich mindestens 46" nehmen . Plasma oder LCD ist nen glaubenskrieg, ich finde beide haben ihre vor und nachteile und kommt halt immer auf den einzelfall an . Plasma würde ich LG PK serie anschaun und den Panasonic s20e, und lcd den c530 hat leider nur 50Hz (ist nen super zocker tv/inputlag 14ms) oder halt den c650 (hoher inputlag), und auch andere Marken haben gute Geräte 



slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Lass dich nur bloss nicht von solchem Geblubber beeinflussen wie Philips ist Müll, Sony für die Tonne, LG is best etc
> Im Endeffekt musst du selbst die TV´s anschauen. Die Leistungen liegen heutzutage dicht beieinander (abgesehen von solchen Betrugstv´s wie dem Samsung Plasma ganz oben) Da entscheiden eigentlich nur Preis/Design und evtl. Features wie 100 Hz, USB etc
> Bei der Bildquali nehmen sich TV´s wie der LE37C530 und 37PFL5405H fast nichts.



kann man so nur unterschreiben, des wollte ich auch deutlich machen, zumindest auf der LCD seite ist der markt breit gefächert


----------



## facehugger (5. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mir vor kurzem den LG 37 LD450 zugelegt und kann ihn nur empfehlen. In der Preisklasse gibt es aktuell nicht viel besseres...


----------



## p00nage (5. Januar 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor kurzem den LG 37 LD450 zugelegt und kann ihn nur empfehlen. In der Preisklasse gibt es aktuell nicht viel besseres...



nur was will der TE auf 4m mit 37" .... zudem sind überall die gegebenheiten verschieden


----------



## facehugger (5. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> nur was will der TE auf 4m mit 37" .... zudem sind überall die gegebenheiten verschieden


Völlig sinnfreie Aussage für mich Natürlich kann man auch in 4m Entfernung auf einem 37-Zoll-LCD-TV gut Filme/Fernsehen anschaun.


----------



## Sync (5. Januar 2011)

Zocken werde ich zu 80% nicht auf dem Ding. Habe auch keine Xbox,ps3 etc und werde mir auch keine zulegen. Zocken tu ich mit meinem PC und dafür habe ich ja meinen TFT 
Ich guck mir die Geräte im Laden mal an.

Frag mich halt nur ob FULL-HD wirklich lohnt bei dem Abstand und normale TV-Sender guck ich eh nicht in HD. Dazu guck ich auch nicht wirklich oft Blu Rays (vll maximal 3 die Woche). 
Wenns FullHD für den Preis gibt sage ich natürlich nicht nein. 

450eu sind ja auch nicht viel. Aber deswegen erwarte ich auch deswegen nicht sehr viel.


----------



## facehugger (5. Januar 2011)

LCD`s die nur HD-Ready bieten, würde ich eh nicht mehr kaufen. Meist ist aktuell die Full-HD-Auflösung Standard. Schau dir die TV´s wie du schon vorgeschlagen hast, am besten selbst beim Händler an. Dort kannst du dich auch nochmal was die richtige Größe angeht, beraten lassen.


----------



## p00nage (5. Januar 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Völlig sinnfreie Aussage für mich Natürlich kann man auch in 4m Entfernung auf einem 37-Zoll-LCD-TV gut Filme/Fernsehen anschaun.



du hast aber nix von der full hd auflösung 

http://www.chip.de/artikel/TV-Tipps-Der-optimale-Sitzabstand-zum-Fernseher_43008461.html

ich kann dir auch noch mehr links bieten wenn dir dieser nicht reicht

@te du solltest ma testen ob du des plasmaflimmern siehst


----------



## Sync (5. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> nur was will der TE auf 4m mit 37" .... zudem sind überall die gegebenheiten verschieden



Ich gucke im Moment auf ca 60-70cm Diagonale. ein 37" ist schon ein großer Sprung


----------



## p00nage (5. Januar 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> Ich gucke im Moment auf ca 60-70cm Diagonale. ein 37" ist schon ein großer Sprung



es geht aber hier ob die auflösung was bringt


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Januar 2011)

Wenn du Blu Rays guckst bzw schon besitzt (auch Player) hat sich die Frage ob sich Full HD lohnt alleine schon deswegen von selbst beantwortet 
PS:
Ich sitze 2m weit von 42" weg


----------



## facehugger (5. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> du hast aber nix von der full hd auflösung
> 
> TV-Tipps: Der optimale Sitzabstand zum Fernseher - CHIP Online
> 
> ...


Jaja, immer die optimalen Empfehlungen für "alle" Jeder nimmt das schließlich auch anders wahr. Nur mal als Bsp: Mein Kolllege hat einen 42-Zöller Full-HD-LCD-TV. Und er sitzt ca. 3m davor. Mir war das beim DVD schauen schon wieder zu nah... Darum: man kann nicht für den anderen entscheiden und pauschalisieren!


----------



## p00nage (5. Januar 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Jaja, immer die optimalen Empfehlungen für "alle" Jeder nimmt das schließlich auch anders wahr. Nur mal als Bsp: Mein Kolllege hat einen 42-Zöller Full-HD-LCD-TV. Und er sitzt ca. 3m davor. Mir war das beim DVD schauen schon wieder zu nah... Darum: man kann nicht für den anderen entscheiden und pauschalisieren!



ja und, der Ze ist noch nen Meter weiter weg und soll dann 5" noch kleiner nehmen ? bei so kleinen diagonalen kann er auf bluray verzichten, da reichen DvD´s und nen Hd Ready Tv


----------



## facehugger (5. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> ja und, der Ze ist noch nen Meter weiter weg und soll dann 5" noch kleiner nehmen ? bei so kleinen diagonalen kann er auf bluray verzichten, da reichen DvD´s und nen Hd Ready Tv


Um der Sache mal ein Ende zu bereiten, da eh jeder eine andere Meinung hat: der TE sollte sich am besten beim Händler selbst ein "Bild" machen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Januar 2011)

Genau, denn da kann er sich vor die TVs stellen/sitzten/legen  und sich selbst ein Bild machen bzw entscheiden wie weit er weg sein möchte.


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. Januar 2011)

@Masterchief: LG ist top, philips "naja". Is kla


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Januar 2011)

Ich sagte das diese beiden Modelle TOP sind für den Preis.
Nicht LG generell.
RICHTIG lesen ist angesagt


----------



## Portvv (6. Januar 2011)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Ich sitze 2m weit von 42" weg



wie suess

 wuerde auch zum philips oder lg raten, und am ehsten dann wohl er 40 zoll.


----------



## Sync (6. Januar 2011)

so ich war jetzt bei MM, Telepoint etc. Ich denke ich kratz noch ein paar Euronen zusammen und hol mir nen 40" oder 42" Full HD von Samsung oder LG. Für den Preis gefällt mir der Samsung LE40C530 101,6 cm LCD-Fernseher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik 
auch wenn der keine 100 Hz hat. 

und der wenn ich noch mehr Geld zusammenkratzen kann LG 42LD550 106,7 cm LCD-Fernseher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
hat 100Hz.

Oder sollte man evtl sogar die Cebit abwarten? Und hoffen dass Preise sinken?


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. Januar 2011)

Jo aber ganz ehrlich wenn du schon fast 600 Euronen ausgeben willst dann den* Panasonic S20 (Plasma) 42".*
Der schlägt den LD550 mit Links in alles Disziplinen und ist dabei noch günstiger 
Nur ein kleiner Tipp...



Portvv schrieb:


> wie suess



Was ist das für ein Kommentar


----------



## Sync (6. Januar 2011)

ah plasma hat ich ganz vergessen


----------



## p00nage (6. Januar 2011)

Wenn du nicht zockst würde ich nicht den c530 sondern den c650 nehmen . gut das du jetzt auch schon bei 40+" angelangt bist . der S20 ist zwar gut aber finde ist nicht DER TV kommt halt immer aufn anwender an  zb der ist zwar paar zoll größer aber nicht unbedingt schlechter als der S20 (mit den richtigen einstellungen) LG 50PK350 Full-HD-Plasmafernseher: Plasmafernseher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. Januar 2011)

Naja OK....
Beim PK350 hätte man dann 50" für 640€...
Also entscheide dich PK350 oder S20....


----------



## x-cafe (6. Januar 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich habe es langsam satt fern auf meiner alten RÖHRE zu gucken
> und bin nun auf der Suche nach einer neuen Glotze.
> Leider liegt mein Budget knapp bei 450-460eu..vll kann ich noch 10-20eu raushauen aber mehr ist nicht drin.
> ...



Wenn guckst Du nur hauptsächlich analog die üblichen TV-Sender bleibt deiner alten Röhre weiter. LCD -Bildschirme ist unschaf als CRT. Weiß nicht warum leute kaufen sowas ?


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. Januar 2011)

Also wenn du soweit wegsitzt dann würde ich dann doch den PK350 nehmen wegen der Größe  
Hab ich gar net gelesen gehabt


----------



## p00nage (6. Januar 2011)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Also wenn du soweit wegsitzt dann würde ich dann doch den PK350 nehmen wegen der Größe
> Hab ich gar net gelesen gehabt



jo des ist es eben, 4m und soweit ich weis braucht der TE keine besondere zusatzausstattung und rein vom bild her ist der LG mit den richtigen einstellung vom p/L her super


----------



## Sync (6. Januar 2011)

Es kann ja noch kommen, dass wir Sat bekommen (da war wohl umziehen werden die nächsten Monate) zumindest würde ich Sat bevorzugen. Wenn ein 50" nicht unwesentlich teurer ist werde ich natürlich zugreifen, da der Sitzabstand wahrscheinlich nicht Kleiner wird bei mir..
Danke für eure Antworten  haben geholfen 
Wird auf jeden fall nen FullHD mind. 40" und eher ein Plasma. Ich persönlich finde die Farben schöner (hab mir heute ein paar Modelle angeguckt).


----------



## p00nage (6. Januar 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> Es kann ja noch kommen, dass wir Sat bekommen (da war wohl umziehen werden die nächsten Monate) zumindest würde ich Sat bevorzugen. Wenn ein 50" nicht unwesentlich teurer ist werde ich natürlich zugreifen, da der Sitzabstand wahrscheinlich nicht Kleiner wird bei mir..
> Danke für eure Antworten  haben geholfen
> Wird auf jeden fall nen FullHD mind. 40" und eher ein Plasma. Ich persönlich finde die Farben schöner (hab mir heute ein paar Modelle angeguckt).



gut, dann waren die tv´s wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr so "beleuchtet" wie früher, da haben die plasma eher matt gewirkt. Und bei Plasma bekommt man halt mehr diagonale fürs gleiche geld.


----------



## Sync (6. Januar 2011)

Nachteil ist nur, dass die meist spiegeln (zumindest im Laden) habe aber keinen direkten sonneneinstrahl und nur morgens sonne ab mittag ist sie weg. somit werd ich keine störenden sonnenreflexionen haben


----------



## Portvv (7. Januar 2011)

beim  PK350 wuerd ich aufpassen der spiegelt wie sau , da brauch nicht mal die sonne drauf stehen , immerhin hast du denn nen schicken spiegel


----------



## p00nage (7. Januar 2011)

Portvv schrieb:


> beim  PK350 wuerd ich aufpassen der spiegelt wie sau , da brauch nicht mal die sonne drauf stehen , immerhin hast du denn nen schicken spiegel



für 700 würde es halt LG 50PK550 Full-HD-Plasmafernseher: Plasmafernseher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de geben  klar wenn man mehr ausgibt bekommt man immer mehr 

hier nen vergleich aller pk modelle  

WICHTIG: Unterschiede/Ausstattung der LG PK Reihe 250/350/550/750/760/950, LG - HIFI-FORUM


----------



## Sync (7. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> für 700 würde es halt LG 50PK550 Full-HD-Plasmafernseher: Plasmafernseher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de geben  klar wenn man mehr ausgibt bekommt man immer mehr
> 
> hier nen vergleich aller pk modelle
> 
> WICHTIG: Unterschiede/Ausstattung der LG PK Reihe 250/350/550/750/760/950, LG - HIFI-FORUM




danke, nette übersicht über die pks 
wobei ich den ganzen schnickschnack wie wifi für ne glotze nicht brauche xD dafür gibs meinen laptop, hdmi an die glotze fertig


----------



## fuddles (8. Januar 2011)

Der PK350 spiegelt schon. Wenn eine Lichtquelle vor dem TV ist ( also hinter einem wenn man vor dem TV sitzt ) wie PC oder Lampe. sieht man die Spiegelung recht stark im Bild. Wenn dann dort noch ein Fenster wäre würde ich mir den PK350 nicht holen.
Bei mir geht das ganz gut, da ich nur kleine Fenster habe ( Dachwohnung ) und alle Lichtquellen seitlich oder hinter dem TV sind.
In einer hellen Wohnung rate ich von Plasma ab.

An die Bildqualität musste ich mich erst mal gewöhnen und hat auch 2-3 Wochen gedauert bis ich die richtige Einstellung für mich hatte. War halt ein Unterschied von hellem LCD zu natürlicherem Licht vom Plasma. Das ist eine Umstellung !

Aber für BDs/PS3/PC Spiele will ich das nicht mehr missen.

Einzig das SD Bild ist zum brechen, liegt aber auch am miesen digi Kabelreciever ( per Scartanschluss ), meinem 1,5m Abstand bei 50" ^^ und am generell schlechten SD Signal.

Zu Wlan und so. Wüßte auch nicht was ich damit am TV soll, dafür habe ich meine Peripherie Geräte.

(siehe meine Signatur = Mein Heimkino )


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Januar 2011)

Hab nochmal mit ein paar Leuten geredet und mir wäre das jetzt auch schon wegen dem Schwarzwertbug zu riskant den PK350 bzw LG PK Reihe zu nehmen.
Generell mit Plasma ist das so ne Sache....
Da kann man als Laie einiges falsch machen und dann hatte man mal einen artefakt bzw fehlerfreien Plasma.
Gibt bei Plasmas viel zu beachten.
Wie gesagt der S20 ist ganz nett...

@fuddles:
 
1,5m von nem 50" weg und Reviever (kabel) per Scart) 
Das würde ich meinen Augen niemals zu trauen...


----------



## Sync (8. Januar 2011)

Es gibt ja die Panasonic TX P42 U 20, - S20E, S20ES, PF 42 S20E
Die Liegen alle Preislich unter 600
Was sind da die utnerschiede?!

Edit: hat sich geklärt


----------



## fuddles (8. Januar 2011)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Hab nochmal mit ein paar Leuten geredet und mir wäre das jetzt auch schon wegen dem Schwarzwertbug zu riskant den PK350 bzw LG PK Reihe zu nehmen.
> Generell mit Plasma ist das so ne Sache....
> Da kann man als Laie einiges falsch machen und dann hatte man mal einen artefakt bzw fehlerfreien Plasma.
> Gibt bei Plasmas viel zu beachten.
> ...



Ich guck bei normalen TV Programm nur mitm halbe Auge mal hin. Einen Film kann ich so auch nicht wirklich genießen.

Hm aber das mit dem Schwarzwertbug höre ich das erste mal. Meiner hat etwa 600-700 Betreibsstunden hinter sich. Der Schwarzwert ist bis jetzt eigentlich besser geworden.


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Januar 2011)

Na ok dann warte mal ab und sag mir mal Bescheid wenn du merkst das der Schwarzwert schlechter wird 
Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Wenzman (10. Januar 2011)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Na ok dann warte mal ab und sag mir mal Bescheid wenn du merkst das der Schwarzwert schlechter wird
> Würde mich mal interessieren.



Ja, der Schwarzwertbug existiert, aber bei LG ist der deutlich seltener als bei anderen Herstellern.
Außerdem sollte man bedenken, das ein Laie-Halbprofi der Schwartwerbug NIEMALS auffallen wird, da die ersten diesen bug nur mit Messgeräten und ausführlichen Beobachtungen/Test bemerkt haben. 
Der pk250 hat den Bug aber meines erachtens nach am seltesten.

Außerdem ist es derzeit so, das sich der Schwarzwert sogar nach längerem Betrieb verbessert, erst ab ( je nach Modell) in etwa 100.000 H !''kann''!, sich der Wert auffallend verschlechtern.


----------



## Sync (10. Januar 2011)

Sooo es wird wohl der 42 LD 450. Habe jetzt einige TVs auch in den Märkten angeguckt und ich persönlich sehe keine Unterschiede bei Blu Ray zwischen 50 und 100Hz und wenn sind die so minimal, dass sich m.A. keine 100eu Aufpreis lohnen.

Dazu möcht ich in der nächsten Zeit ein 5.1 System zusammenstellen und kann die 100eu wohl dazu ganz gut nutzen. Was nützt eine schöne Glotze mit Grotten-Klang  Fragen dazu schreib ich dann in Hifi-Bereich wenn es soweit ist. Allerdings habe ich fürn Anfang die Heco Victa 700 und Teufel Ultima 30 ins Visier genommen 

Naja.. Danke nochmals für eure Hilfe hat echt weitergeholfen, sonst säße ich wohl jetzt mit nem 32" HD Ready hier und würde mich ärgern


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (10. Januar 2011)

Der MM bietet momentan den Philips 40 PFL 5605 K für 617 € an, ist ein 
LCD-LED (Full-LED) Gerät mit interessanten Daten. Hab ihn selbst, und kann ihn für den Preis uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Ist halt kein Plasma, aber eventuell nen Blick wert.
Alle wichtigen Daten stimmen, hat auch nen niedrigen Input-Lag.


----------



## Wenzman (10. Januar 2011)

-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> niedrigen Input-Lag.


Philips ?


----------



## sen1287 (11. Januar 2011)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Philips ?



deine äußerung kann ich zwar nicht ganz nachvollziehen, sofern ich sie richtig deute, aber mein philips ist zum zocken voll und ganz geeignet


----------



## Portvv (11. Januar 2011)

habe selbst den grossen bruder vom 46 PFL5605 und zwar den 52´er, und kann im lcd segment nur empfehlen, wie gesagt niedriger input lag der gemessen bei 20-30 ms lag (laut FlatpanelHD.) eine sehr gute Ausleuchtung da er Full-Led hat nicht edge Led, zudem bietet er Ci+, Man muss halt auf die weiteren technischen spielerein wie bspw. Ambilight, nettv oder DLNA verzichten, aber für den preis aufjedenfall eines der besten geräte der LED Preisklasse


----------



## p00nage (11. Januar 2011)

Portvv schrieb:


> habe selbst den grossen bruder vom 46 PFL5605 und zwar den 52´er, und kann im lcd segment nur empfehlen, wie gesagt niedriger input lag der gemessen bei 20-30 ms lag (laut FlatpanelHD.) eine sehr gute Ausleuchtung da er Full-Led hat nicht edge Led, zudem bietet er Ci+, Man muss halt auf die weiteren technischen spielerein wie bspw. Ambilight, nettv oder DLNA verzichten, aber für den preis aufjedenfall eines der besten geräte der LED Preisklasse



naja so niedrig ist der inputlag nicht ... beim C530 vom Samsung hast zb 14ms


----------



## Portvv (11. Januar 2011)

20-30 ms sind fuers gaming voll inordnung auch fuer shooter, da gibts wesentlich schlechtere lcds von namenhaften Herstellern die um die 50 ms haben


----------



## Wenzman (11. Januar 2011)

sen1287 schrieb:


> deine äußerung kann ich zwar nicht ganz nachvollziehen,


dann les dich mal etwas bei flatpanelshd.com oder hifi-forum.de durch


----------



## Portvv (11. Januar 2011)

Wenzman schrieb:


> dann les dich mal etwas bei flatpanelshd.com oder hifi-forum.de durch



was fuer eine nichtssagende aussage


----------



## sen1287 (11. Januar 2011)

Wenzman schrieb:


> dann les dich mal etwas bei flatpanelshd.com oder hifi-forum.de durch




du schnapp dir lieber ein buch und mach dich über die technik schlau
bevor du mir zwei seiten auf den tisch legst. 



Portvv schrieb:


> was fuer eine nichtssagende aussage



du nimmst mir die worte aus dem mund


----------



## Sync (11. Januar 2011)

und ihr merkt einen unterschied von 25 zu 14 ms oder was oO dann RESPEKT!!!


----------



## p00nage (11. Januar 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> und ihr merkt einen unterschied von 25 zu 14 ms oder was oO dann RESPEKT!!!



hab ich nie behauptet, bin eh kein hardcore zocker jedoch sind 30ms nix besonderes, klar gibts welche mit mehr aber auch welche mit nem viel niedrigere. Meine aussage bezog sich nur auf " einen *niedrigen* Inputlag von 30ms"


----------



## Sync (11. Januar 2011)

war mir schon klar 

Nur finde ich die ms angaben eh "unnötig", denn kein Spieler wird einen unterschied zu 10ms merken, der Rest ist auch Gewohnheit.


----------



## Portvv (12. Januar 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> war mir schon klar
> 
> Nur finde ich die ms angaben eh "unnötig", denn kein Spieler wird einen unterschied zu 10ms merken, der Rest ist auch Gewohnheit.



richtig man merkt den unterschied zwischen 10 oder 30 ms nicht , allerdings gibt es bei werten ab ca. 40 ms sichtbar schlieren und das sieht nicht schoen aus


----------

